# Arkansas: ‘Look Ma, No Tech Fees.’ Round Up Ready Soybean Variety Released



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

http://agfax.com/2014/12/03/arkansas-look-ma-no-tech-fees-round-up-ready-soybean-variety-released/


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I like it!

Ralph


----------

